
Facebook Refuses to Take Action on Anti-Vaccine Pages - maym86
https://www.complex.com/life/2018/07/facebook-refuses-to-take-action-on-anti-vaccine-pages
======
MrLeftHand
What I don't like about this whole thing is that facebook is a bit hypocrite
(or very much so). They censor images and videos of nudity and violence, but
leave these news outlets up, which could potentially threaten mankind as
whole, if this nonsense catches on with more and more people.

Having back diseases like polio and far worse ones, is a bigger issue then
someones dick-pic.

But this shows again that Mr Zuck and his merry company don't give a flip
about humanity or anything else. They just like to keep the Facebook image to
be a happy, smiley place, where people are nice to each other, etc...

Why does the game 'We happy few' pop into mind?

~~~
maym86
They already censor for business reasons. I think their biggest concern is
having to spend money on hiring moderators and freedom of speech is useful
excuse for their PR.

~~~
MrLeftHand
They already have moderators to filter out the so called garbage. Would it be
hard to tell them, that between two boob pictures and a porn video upload they
should pull the ban on fake anti-vac news as well?

I remember they banned a photographer (or journalist) at one time, because he
shared an iconic image from the Vietnam war, because there was a nude child on
the picture.

I wouldn't judge Facebook, if they would ban everything that is harmful to
society, from images to fake news, as it is their platform and they can do
whatever they want. They aren't under oath to defend and preserve freedom of
speech.

That's why they should never use it as an excuse.

Every time they pull a stunt like this, I am more inclined to leave. I'm
already unfollowed most of my friends and literally all I get is ads and
product placements.

Maybe it's time...

------
dekhn
This all comes down to Zuckerberg. He's basically a free-speech absolutist.
Within his mind, everybody's smart enough to research this and come to their
own conclusions (presumably that vaccines are almost entirely a positive force
for public health), and if the ideas aren't popular, well, if you look back
far enough, pretty much everything we believe in today was heresy in the past,
so, people promoting unpopular opinions should probably have some venue for it
(public square) so that people can evaluate it for truth.

------
mhkool
In the article on complex.com the author talks about statements of the anti-
vaccine group that are "scientificly unproven" and thinks that is sufficient
to simply not believe them. This is a logical error since there was never any
scientific research investigating the link between vaccines and diseases, but
there is data that indicates that there might be a link and the scientific
research should be done.

Today I received a message that JFK Junior was banned from facebook because he
is urging for scientific research since before the vaccine explosion in 1989
only 14% of children had diseases and today 55% of children have diseases. I
suggest to look at the banned video and conclude if facebook was right to ban
the request for scientific research here:
[https://www.real.video/5813705248001](https://www.real.video/5813705248001)

~~~
chrisoverzero
> Today I received a message that JFK Junior was banned from facebook because
> he is urging [...]

John F. Kennedy Jr. died on 16 July 1999.

